# Jeremy talking about computers



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This guy had said before that he doesn't understand them nor does he like computers. So now he was presenting a show about them. They found the most unsuitable thick person on British TV to talk about computers. :

But, having said this, he is presenting a whole series and next week he will be talking about jet engines.

And again, how do they allow un-educated people present and express opinions about things they don't even understand how they work or how to use?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Excuse me, Vlasters.
Just because you dont understand somthing doesnt mean that you are Un educated.
I do not understand computers, but i am not un educated.
It could be said that you are un educated , because you dont write somthing correctly.
But you are educated.Its just that you dont always say thing right.

If it is Jeremy Clarkson that you are refering to then you must be wrong cos we all know he is a smart arse. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But he hates computers. So all of a sudden he is an expert and he is presenting about them?

It is like me giving a presentation on how to perform surgery.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> This guy had said before that he doesn't understand them nor does he like computers. So now he was presenting a show about them. They found the most unsuitable thick person on British TV to talk about computers. Â :
> 
> But, having said this, he is presenting a whole series and next week he will be talking about jet engines.
> 
> And again, how do they allow un-educated people present and express opinions about things they don't even understand how they work or how to use?


Since when have TV presenters had to be experts in the subject they are presenting? They have to appeal to the TV viewing masses - the majority of them will not be experts in the subject either, so they use a layman like Mr Clarkson, to add in some fun.

The alternative would be to have an expert professor in a white coat presenting the program, as on the Open University, which would be very boring for the general public.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

When is the program on about jet engines?.......id like to catch that one!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Since when have TV presenters had to be experts in the subject they are presenting? They have to appeal to the TV viewing masses - the majority of them will not be experts in the subject either, so they use a layman like Mr Clarkson, to add in some fun.
> 
> The alternative would be to have an expert professor in a white coat presenting the program, as on the Open University, which would be very boring for the general public.


I didn't expect him to be an expert at all. But when he complains about computers on Top Gear and his weekly Sunday Times article, it is stupid to present this on TV.

Next show on jet engines should be next Thursday at 8.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

To be fair to JC he did point out at the beginning that....
1. He hates computers (and for those of you too thick to understand him, he demonstrated this using a laptop and a hammer)
2. He could not start his car without one - they're a part of our society now.

...and later on that...

3. The average house has about 100 comptuers in it (in various guises) backing up point 2.
4. We'd all be speaking greman without them.

so just 'cos you hate/know f all about something doesn't mean you can't talk about it....for further examples see my other posts 

H


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Of course he didn't point out that it was all carefully scripted, and that's why a half competent presenter can tackle most subjects.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Of course he didn't point out that it was all carefully scripted, and that's why a half competent presenter can tackle most subjects.


damnit, did I miss out point five?....get back jeremy, it's my pc....no.....help......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> To be fair to JC he did point out at the beginning that....
> 1. He hates computers (and for those of you too thick to understand him, he demonstrated this using a laptop and a hammer)
> H


I forgot to say that I missed the beginning.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

JC is a presenter, that is his job. 
So he doesnt need to be an expert in the subject, he will have his researchers get all the info he needs and then will present his script accordingly.

Just like us University lecturers!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

How boring was this??? I watched about 5 minutes of this and thought "you belong on a car programme, not a computer programme - know your limits."


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

As a member of the "computer industry" I watched this with an expectation of being able to say "you're wrong you fool" but I have to say I actually enjoyed the programme... yes it was light-hearted, yes it skimmed some important historical facts, and yes it was pitched only slightly above your average Sun reader (ducks quickly - but then thats where the BBC is going these days)... but there were some nuggets and salient points in amongst the waffle... and I felt it a better use of my licence fee than say, Eastenders.... or even, unusually, the Horizon that followed (which I usually enjoy and make a point of watching, but thought this one was tedious and boring)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> and I felt it a better use of my licence fee than say, Eastenders.... or even, unusually, the Horizon that followed (which I usually enjoy and make a point of watching, but thought this one was tedious and boring)


I would agree with that.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

With you on this one IrvingTT - switched off horizon too....in fact I can't even remember what it was about...

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And of course all his patriotic comments...if the first computer was ready the 1st world war would have lasted 25 mins. With Colossus the 2nd world war was won by England...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

But he did speak to Prof Warwick about Cybernetics. And he is an absolute nutter (adding an input connector into your nervous system so you can 'see' using radar even in the dark with your eyes covered (like a bat)). Wicked.

Rhod


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I regularly talk at great length about subjects I know nothing about. 

Especially when alcohol enters the equation.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Vlasters.


Hahahaha, (no offence Vlastan ).


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I regularly talk at great length about subjects I know nothing about. Â
> 
> Especially when alcohol enters the equation.


Too right, exactly the same here ;D.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hahahaha, (no offence Vlastan ).


Bloody foreigners...who can't spell my name correctly. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> How boring was this??? I watched about 5 minutes of this and thought "you belong on a car programme, not a computer programme - know your limits."


Clarkson annoys me, when he's being a car bigot  but I thought this program was great - I like the way he goes off on tangents and links the stories together. At the end of the show, the Western world's total dependancy on computers was very thought provoking.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Clarkson annoys me, when he's being a car bigot Â  but I thought this program was great - I like the way he goes off on tangents and links the stories together. At the end of the show, the Western world's total dependancy on computers was very thought provoking.


Yup, & I wasnt aware EMP was permanently destructive.

I think his patriotism is one of his best attributes. Too few British people are patriotic nowadays, as if it is in some way non PC... :-/


----------

